# Awesome Tomahawk!



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

I might be getting this for christmas.
Does anyone have one? And if so how do you like it.

Note to mods: I didnt know if I should post this here or in the homesecurity section. If it doesent belong here could you move it to where it does belong. Thanks.


----------



## purecaffeine (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks sweet - I'm happy with my SOG FastHawk though


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I like it too, hope your Christmas is good.


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

I have it, I got it on sale from cheaper than dirt.com. Its a great tool and build very well. I highly recommend it.


----------



## dataman19 (Dec 4, 2011)

So is this so you can scalp "survivors/Intruders" for their scalps?
Who's gonna buy them?
..
Dave
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## rikinwyoming (Aug 29, 2011)

TrackerRat said:


> I have it, I got it on sale from cheaper than dirt.com. Its a great tool and build very well. I highly recommend it.


Have you put it to the test at all or is it a safequeen so far??


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

We'll have a new one this Christmas in the house...my son was introduced to tomahawk throwing and now needs his own. His aim is excellent, now to work on the strength.


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

rikinwyoming said:


> Have you put it to the test at all or is it a safequeen so far??


It is stored for appropriate timing. Ill tell you this, I am a man of tools and this thing is solid. It will take a severe beating without a doubt.


----------



## Mosby (Jul 8, 2012)

I have that one. Its not as good as the Cold Steel Trail Hawk".


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

What would it take to re-haft it? I find a hammer poll much more useful than spike.

IMO, look at Ft. Turner or Cold Steel for better quality for similar money.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

my son has one but i like my hand forged hawk like the old trappers used


----------



## recon-1 (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.fortturner.com/
http://www.coldsteel.com/Category/7_1/Tomahawks.aspx


----------



## karlsgunbunker (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't trust anything from United Cutlery, Been there done that.

I have an SOG Fusion Tomahawk for everyone in the Family.
With my Dealer Discount I only paid $30 ea.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I have Cold Steel Viet Nam, the Ontario SPAX and the GG&G Battlehawk

By far the Battlehawk is the best, but you pay for that.

The cold steel (I actually have 2 of those) is a really fun throwing tomahawk and the private range I'm a member at has 2 areas for that.

Both the SPAX and the Battlehawk feel perfect in your hand, you want to see what they can do when you're holding them! 

SPAX has a funny contour on the blade though... at the time I didn't have the cash for a GG&G and I would have preferred getting a woodsmans pal instead of the SPAX but it also was more than I could spend at the time. come to think of it, that's really something I should be looking at again, because that is a very good tool as well, and I do not need anymore tomahawks, but upgrading my machete would be a solid idea.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

We bought a SOG for our 20 year old, mistake... He has been throwing it into one of our giant gum trees, now I am just waiting for a strong wind... He loves it, and I am now thinking about getting one for everybody to tie on to their BOB's... Just one more line of defense...

I do not know anything about the one you are look at getting, but Good Luck...

Any weapon is better than no weapon...


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

See if you can get a real formal type tomahawk target. We have wafers from chopped down palm trees at the range where I'm a member. We have those setup at the archery range and the campground, which is usually what the various scouting troops use, but just for giggles I stop in there every once in a while and practice too!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Never held that one but I have touched other united stuff I don't trust them and won't own them. I do have a couple of the Cold steel trail hawks and they have done well though I have only thrwon them a lil bit and and used one for some chopping Cut down and pared a christmas tree a couple times little bit of tree trimming and clearing around a tree stand built a blind not super heavy work but gave it a lil work out. I have intrest in a few others for a pure fighitng hawk but the trail hawks really do most things perfectly well. ONe stays strapped to my Bob the other is my toy tool for whatever wherever often s stays under the truck seat.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

when you hold the GG&G battlehawk... you dont think about shaving down christmas trees, you start looking for cinder block walls or immobilized vehicles to make a shooting hole in.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Lend me yours for a a couple weeks


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Great deal at basspro.com right now. SOG Fasthawk, SOG Revolver Hunting Knife, and the Autoclip knife in a package set for $49. Look for the "Hunter's Advantage Kit."

http://www.basspro.com/SOG-Hunters-Advantage-Kit/product/12092505440421/


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

karlsgunbunker said:


> I don't trust anything from United Cutlery, Been there done that.
> 
> I have an SOG Fusion Tomahawk for everyone in the Family.
> With my Dealer Discount I only paid $30 ea.


Dealer discount? So, are you going to start selling them on here?


----------

